# Free combo at Academy



## Mr. Incredible (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone else get in on this deal? Buy a $15 spool of Gliss line and get a free spinning Rod/reel combo priced at $69.99. Admittedly it's not the greatest quality combo (H2O Express) and mine rang up at $39.99 when the cashier couldn't get it to scan and had to manually enter the barcode. But it's a good one to grab and go or to teach a youngster to fish with. One per customer and I'm sure they'll run out quickly.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I have not but plan on checking it out today. Thanks for the info!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked in the Tomball academy and couldn't find anything yesterday, which was the first day of the sale.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nothing wrong wit H20 Xpress. I have 2 Curados and some Daiwas and all those $250 reels, but I use my two H20 Xpress Mettles over anything. $80, they cast a mile, and I use them in saltwater.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Talked to the Tomball Store they're sold out and won't be getting anymore. Darn!#*


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I just picked one up. 
Thanks for the heads up


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Man I was @ Academy this morning & forgot all about this


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Conroe, Huntsville and Spring Academy sold out just FYI.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I got the last one in Conroe. I asked the guy at the gun counter and he said they were out. I was in the phone telling someone they were out, when a guy in the fishing dept heard me and said we have 1 and that's it. So I just got lucky!!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

I got one the first day offered...should have had the wife with me to get another.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

One heck of a deal. I can't wait to try the "gliss" line. Put it on one of my ST croix rods. It's hybrid time to check it out 


Tight lines folks!!


----------

